# My beach ride



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Any thoughts on anything i might need to add or rethink?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Nice Ride , I've not seen that type of carrier you have in front before , I like the rails on it .


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Toyota emblem... 

Just kidding..


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Jollymon, i picked up the carrier at wally world several years ago. The rails did not come on it. They are made just for that carrier. i just replaced all the bolts and painted it, along with a few more modifications. The Yeti is attached by turn buckles and locks. It allows easy access and keeps it from moving. I figure it will keep people honest if i'm not close by but if someone really wants it they will get it no matter what you do.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Benji, Got one but it won't do what i need it to do. Plus Mama wont let me make mods to it.
View attachment 60383


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Jwalker said:


> Benji, Got one but it won't do what i need it to do. Plus Mama wont let me make mods to it.
> View attachment 60383


mine won't allow any lift at all. I got fused at for putting larger tires on.... no lift... it's about an inch and a half taller... short people problems.. other than the emblem I have pretty much the same set up. I have ski racks on driver side now also.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I put a leveling kit on my a week and a half ago. 2.5 inches in the front and 1 inch in the rear. Running about the same height tire but it’s 2 inches wider. 33x12.50 on it now. Just about a half hour ago Mama climbed in it for the first time. I don’t think she loved it but she didn’t hate it either. Her biggest concern is chipping a toenail in her flip flops. BTW I like your ride. I go a little over board. 9 plus hours to Nags Head so I bring everything I have.


----------



## Liveaboard74 (May 21, 2019)

Just bought a 06 Tocoma. Went ahead and bought almost everything for it inbound now. 2 inch lift, 265/75/16s ATs already had a topper on it so using that to add all my stuff to. 
Fixing up the truck then we got to get busy learning how to surf fish. Mama loves the beach, this was her idea, shes paying for the truck I just get to customize the crap out of it.  
Elizabeth City just joined the forum so tons of questions . BTW Mama is short at 5.3 but we have running boards and all she wears is flip flops. running boards help.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Liveaboard74 said:


> Just bought a 06 Tocoma. Went ahead and bought almost everything for it inbound now. 2 inch lift, 265/75/16s ATs already had a topper on it so using that to add all my stuff to.
> Fixing up the truck then we got to get busy learning how to surf fish. Mama loves the beach, this was her idea, shes paying for the truck I just get to customize the crap out of it.
> 
> 
> ...


that size tire will fit with no lift if you are interested in saving the money, and a highway tire is better for sand if the beach will be the only off road you do. Also not a problem but something you should be aware of if your not. You need to wash the underside of your truck after driving on the beach, I use a lawn sprinkler for this. Yotas are notorious for frame rot, and had a big time lawsuits on the first and second gen trucks. Many owners had full frame replacement.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

My Tacoma outfitted for a weekend at the beach. Recently added lift shocks and an add-a-leaf pack in the rear to give me almost 3” of lift. Soon to go to 265/75 tires.


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

Benji said:


> that size tire will fit with no lift if you are interested in saving the money, and a highway tire is better for sand if the beach will be the only off road you do. Also not a problem but something you should be aware of if your not. You need to wash the underside of your truck after driving on the beach, I use a lawn sprinkler for this. Yotas are notorious for frame rot, and had a big time lawsuits on the first and second gen trucks. Many owners had full frame replacement.



My 2007 4th gen was a victim of frame rot. Not terrible but not a keeper.


----------

